# I painted my clogs



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

acrylic paint on leather////matte' finishing and protective spray


----------



## Brendij (Jul 14, 2012)

Well done! Love the colors and patterns.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Impressive, perhaps I'll think about that too!
thanks for the idea!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome sauce... Love them :thumbup:


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

Really cool!


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Those are great--People will stop you on the street!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Cute and fun. I would wear those. Great job.


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

Love it, going to do it on a old pair of Clarks. What did you use for the protective spray. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

You see an opportunity for art everywhere!


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

Also was thinking about using Markers, do you think that would work.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

mookiedlite said:


> Also was thinking about using Markers, do you think that would work.


Dunno you could try it!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice! Pretty!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

How cute are those!!!! I love all the creative designs you used!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

mookiedlite said:


> Love it, going to do it on a old pair of Clarks. What did you use for the protective spray. Thanks for sharing.


....i used a matte finishing spray from HOME DEPOT...2.99


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks all!!!!


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks on my way soon to store. Always looking for something new to do.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Years ago I painted shoes for a small boutique. I used inexpensive white or colored canvas slip-ons and lace-ups and painted them with acrylic craft paints. They sold like hotcakes. 

I had fabric hats, too, and Golf visors. Sold some at the local golf courses. I painted flowers mostly, but did seasonal ones with pumpkins and Poinsettas and then I had a 'line' of Mexican inspired ones. It was fun. I think the shoes cost tops 5.00, and I netted about $15.00 a pair. People bought two and three pairs. My labor wasn't bad after I got good at painting them. 

Those clogs are absolutely great and with hand knitted socks--WowieZowie. With Jeans and a black sweater, you can wear a bright scarf and they will go anyplace.
Love it. 



B


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks. ...i wear a lot of blk....


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice paint job :thumbup: :-D


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Pal


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Pal


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Back in the 60s! Groovy!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Back in the 60s! Groovy!


RIGHT ON....Man!....peace and thank you....Cindi


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Wonderful. Where do you find the time for all you do??????


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

lil rayma said:


> Wonderful. Where do you find the time for all you do??????


thanks so much!......I don't cook/shop/ or go out too much


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How cute. Makes yours unique!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

thanks Pal!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very Unique looking..and creative too!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice !!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You brightened my morning! I'd like to see more of your wonderful ideas!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Very creative. Looks good, too.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, really neat. Fun to wear.


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

They are great! I have some clogs and paint. I'll probably do paisley designs.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Brilliant! Thank you I now know what to do with my out of fashion clogs.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, those dogs! Very cute, you're a good artist.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry, I read the word clogs as dogs. Must get my eyes checked again.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Very creative! Especially like the overlay dots.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Love them!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Baker Bear (Mar 3, 2011)

Take s BIG BOW-WOW! You earned it!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

They turned out so great, I just love them. :thumbup:


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

AAAAAWWWWWWWWW!! You'll not find those in any shoe store. You will see some envious looks in your travels down the street!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Love that idea! Thank you.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice,one of a kind


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Beautifully done. Love designs and colors.


----------



## jennifer57 (Jan 27, 2011)

can you do a pair for me?


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Those look great! Lots of fun to wear....


----------



## lora monier (Feb 13, 2014)

Aren't you clever. I have always admired the painted shoes and boots in catalogues but they are often very expensive. Problem solved.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

lora monier said:


> Aren't you clever. I have always admired the painted shoes and boots in catalogues but they are often very expensive. Problem solved.


yep I didn't have an extra 3 to 600 to spend on shoes hohoho


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Wear those has got to put a smile on everyone's face. 

Robin


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Very pretty, well done.


----------



## kitkatgreenfish (Feb 21, 2011)

OMG!I have to clean my glasses...I thought I read painted my dogs!LOL!In my defense Halloween is coming up...Huggs...Kitty


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Love these! I have some old clogs, now I know what I'm going to do with them. Fun.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

You certainly did!! Good job. Must be fun to wear them. Aloha... Bev


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

thanks so much


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Like it, great idea!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

FUN!!!!!!&#9734;&#9825;thank you


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

New life for old clogs. Already broken and comfortable. Now beautiful as well!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Janicesei said:


> New life for old clogs. Already broken and comfortable. Now beautiful as well!


Yepper....


----------



## MyTrudy (Jun 29, 2013)

That is so cute!


----------



## MyTrudy (Jun 29, 2013)

Probably not opaque enough. Suppose she used acrylics?


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

MyTrudy said:


> Probably not opaque enough. Suppose she used acrylics?


....i used acrylics


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Fun project!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

yah---it really was ...thanks for commenting!


----------

